# Study Strategy and Tips



## maximus808 (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm taking the Civil PE in April 2010.

PPI2PASS created a schedule to go through the CERN but I don't think I'll follow that. What do you think of this strategy,

I'm going to go through the Exam Specifications from the NCEES website:

This is the outline with the percentage breakdowns.

I'll start with Construction (20%), Geotech (20%), Structural, etc. checking off each section as I go.

For example, I'm half way through the Construction Section. First I'll read the section and do the problems in the CERN and use the Quick Reference, then afterwards do problems in the Practice Problems book from Lindeburg. I hope to go through most of the sections by Test date. I'll try and do a sample examination from Lindeburg one week before the exam.

I will be tabbing my cern, quickreference and practice problems with similar color tabs.

Also, what depth did you take and how was it, would you recommend it? I'm thinking of taking either Transportation or Water/Env. I heard Trans is the easiest with the right materials although Water would probably be my strength, not environmental though. Thanks guys!


----------



## EnvEngineer (Jan 18, 2010)

I agree with you method, its important to use the NCEES outline to guide your study, that way you can make sure you cover all the needed areas and not waste time on topics not covered. I found myself without a afternoon strength since the environmental was mostly water resources, I chose construction, I think I wish I did transportation. The problem with construction are there are so many references and some topics that I could not find good infomation that its was hard to cover all the topics. I think transporation has fewer references and so may be more straight forward and easier to prepare.


----------



## maximus808 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm going to take the Transpo section. Be sure to post questions if you have any.


----------

